# Browning "Elite" question.



## DannyCop (Aug 10, 2006)

Im new here. My neighbor has a Browning "Elite" over and under 28 guage. Can someone give me their opinion of its worth, I cant find it in any of the gun books.
Also, there are no screw in chokes so can anyone tell me if its a full, modified etc choke?
Thanks in advance.
Danny


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Danny,

If you take the forearm off the shotgun you will see each barrel will be stamped with whatever choke is in each barrel.

I can't help you on what one is worth.

Bob A.


----------



## DannyCop (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks Bob



Bob Aronsohn said:


> Hello Danny,
> 
> If you take the forearm off the shotgun you will see each barrel will be stamped with whatever choke is in each barrel.
> 
> ...


----------

